# Yard sale find



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

I found this rack today at a yard sale and it was free.. it is sturdy and revolving and although I'm not sure what it was made for originally it seems to work out very well for displaying my cards ..I will use it when I do the craft fair


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

:thumbup: that looks like it would display lots of things


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Magicnymph said:


> :thumbup: that looks like it would display lots of things


Yes I am sure I will find many uses for it over time...off to fill it up with cards now!!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :idea:


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Great find--and price!


----------



## kaylink (Apr 9, 2011)

looks like it was made for that.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

What a find. It's perfect for you in every way.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Way to go and it's free what better can you do... Good luck at the craft fair.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Well done!!!


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I was thinking it looked like an earring and bracelet display rack


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Perfect. What do they say.....necessity is the mother of invention. Whatever it was originally used for, you have found a new use, and it will be great for your cards.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> Perfect. What do they say.....necessity is the mother of invention. Whatever it was originally used for, you have found a new use, and it will be great for your cards.


Thanks ..that is so true and feels good to reuse things and not see them end up in the landfill..


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

jolly useful find - all the best at the craft fair


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> I found this rack today at a yard sale and it was free.. it is sturdy and revolving and although I'm not sure what it was made for originally it seems to work out very well for displaying my cards ..I will use it when I do the craft fair


I like the skirt around your work table. Do you have a pattern or directions you can share? My work table has stacks of containers full of art supplies underneath and that would surely make the room look more inviting. I can do basic sewing but probably need simple directions for that table skirt. Thank you! Your card rack and cards? Perfect!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

morningstar said:


> I like the skirt around your work table. Do you have a pattern or directions you can share? My work table has stacks of containers full of art supplies underneath and that would surely make the room look more inviting. I can do basic sewing but probably need simple directions for that table skirt. Thank you! Your card rack and cards? Perfect!


I have no directions but i just measured and hemmed and turned the top over wide enough to run wide elastic thru it and pulled it rather tight around the edge of the table and used hot glue in areas to hold it in place..that will pull off and I can wash it and then re hot glue in a few spots to hold it in place..I have tons stored under my tables so this makes the room seem so much neater and easy to get to the plastic drawer units under the tables


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Serendipity!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice find


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Great find, and it looks as if it works perfectly for displaying cards. Certainly can't beat the price!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> I have no directions but i just measured and hemmed and turned the top over wide enough to run wide elastic thru it and pulled it rather tight around the edge of the table and used hot glue in areas to hold it in place..that will pull off and I can wash it and then re hot glue in a few spots to hold it in place..I have tons stored under my tables so this makes the room seem so much neater and easy to get to the plastic drawer units under the tables


Thanks, Sue Fish! That hot glue will solve it for me! I couldn't figure out how to keep it from sliding off the top.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

morningstar said:


> Thanks, Sue Fish! That hot glue will solve it for me! I couldn't figure out how to keep it from sliding off the top.


lol took me a while to figure that out and it was so easy lol...glad to help not much talent involved but sure makes the room feel and look nicer


----------



## idabit (Feb 11, 2011)

Happy for you! It's a Great 'find'...Is that - perhaps an 830 Bernina sitting there ?


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Love free!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

idabit said:


> Happy for you! It's a Great 'find'...Is that - perhaps an 830 Bernina sitting there ?


lol no it is just a Bernina 530 lol I have no interest in embroidery nor quilting for that matter for a while now


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thumb up


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Good eye ! Those crafty things are out there - you have to 'see' the potential in them.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

What a great find!

Hazel


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> I found this rack today at a yard sale and it was free.. it is sturdy and revolving and although I'm not sure what it was made for originally it seems to work out very well for displaying my cards ..I will use it when I do the craft fair


Very nice!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

A great find for sure.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Great find...


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Well you know what they say, one man's trash is another's treasure. Some of us can visualize what we can do with things and you had the vision. Good for you.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

great find.


----------



## katielm68 (Dec 8, 2012)

Looks like a jewelry display rack but your use is very practical since craft table stand up displays catch more peoples' eyes. Good luck with your sales.


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

That rack is so cool for craft fairs. You were very lucky. Congrats. :thumbup:


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

Stunning Find!!! what a great thing and so useful... I am doing the happy dance for you!!!


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

Fabulous! Your cards are darling! Love that wam feeling of a great find.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

You scored!! And, it was free!! Good for you. Aloha... Bev


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Great find. Great display. 

Robin


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Great find. When and where is the craft fair? Would like to make it this year.
Fran


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Bubba24 said:


> Great find. When and where is the craft fair? Would like to make it this year.
> Fran


It is at the club house where I live..Nov. 22..would be super if you could make it..


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Great find!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> I found this rack today at a yard sale and it was free.. it is sturdy and revolving and although I'm not sure what it was made for originally it seems to work out very well for displaying my cards ..I will use it when I do the craft fair


Lucky find!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

That is a great find for a card maker. I wish you lived closer so I could come to your craft fair.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

That is a great find for a card maker. I wish you lived closer so I could come to your craft fair.


----------



## Piper Too (Oct 27, 2012)

Could it be a clothes airer? Ideal for what you want to display.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Free is the best score there is ... Woohoooo for you !


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Great find, a wonderful way to display your cards.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> Great find, a wonderful way to display your cards.


thanks i sure got lucky..good for display and in the meantime good way to store many of them..


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That was a good find Sue.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> It is at the club house where I live..Nov. 22..would be super if you could make it..


Sue,
Pm me the info.
Fran


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Bubba24 said:


> Sue,
> Pm me the info.
> Fran


ok will do


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Score!! &#128077;


----------

